# TRICK OR TREAT!!! LB GAME!!!



## REO (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone.. This is the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For Halloween, find the two filled treat bags and you will win a prize!

*The generous sponsor for this months "GRAND PRIZE" winner is:*
*LB's Founder!*

*Mary Lou McEachern*




Thank you so much Mary Lou!



There will be 2 winners 1 first place and 1 runner up.
1st place Prizes are donated by and mailed by our contest sponsors.
Runner-up prizes are donated by Lil Beginnings and mailed from Georgia.
Non U.S. winners will receive cool gift certificates!



*The Witch just filled her pumpkin patch with Halloween Treat bags! But, being a tricky Witch, only two of them have treats in them! It's up to you to guess which ones have the treats! If you guess correctly, then you get a prize!


Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*2 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*
THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until both of those numbers have been guessed!
*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.
ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK for info. and our sponsor list! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/ *
If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Debby or myself, Robin [email protected] .

The winners are:

#1 *Reinmaker Miniatures*
#2* RENEE*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.
Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!
Robin, Debby, and the LB Team

*So come on down to the LB Pumpkin patch and find those treats!!
Let the FUN begin! *


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll guess number 8 for the red full moon eclipse last week.

I miss seeing a drawing of a witch in a pumpkin patch or something Robin. :-( Here's a cackle.....eeeeyyheeeeheeeheeeheeeee!!!.....for inspiration!


----------



## Renee (Oct 13, 2014)

number 33 for me


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 13, 2014)

51 for Monday!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2014)

#61.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 13, 2014)

82 for Monday


----------



## BSharpRanch (Oct 13, 2014)

How about 6 please?


----------



## atotton (Oct 13, 2014)

16


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 13, 2014)

4 please


----------



## djskid (Oct 13, 2014)

23


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Oct 13, 2014)

7 please....


----------



## Dein (Oct 13, 2014)

13


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll take 73 please.


----------



## Brody (Oct 13, 2014)

77 for me


----------



## amysue (Oct 13, 2014)

29 please


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2014)

35 please


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll try 55 thanks


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2014)

37


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2014)

Not yet!!!

There IS my drawing/art there now. Debby helped me because it wouldn't post for me, but it's there now


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 14, 2014)

For Tuesday, 88


----------



## amysue (Oct 14, 2014)

For Tuesday, 99 please.


----------



## atotton (Oct 14, 2014)

84


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 14, 2014)

56


----------



## Dein (Oct 14, 2014)

28


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2014)

OOH such an evil witch hiding those treats so well! *cackle*


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 14, 2014)

27 for Tuesday!


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 14, 2014)

How about 31....


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 14, 2014)

62


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2014)

#10


----------



## sundancer (Oct 14, 2014)

33 for me please

Thanks

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you holiday artist!

I'll guess 44 for today. And here's a Halloween poem my foster mom taught me:

Little Miss Muffet, sat on her tuffet,

Eating her curds and whey.

Along came a spider

and sat down beside her

And said "Hey little momma, how's about a date??"

 :-0


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 14, 2014)

How about 67 today.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2014)

14


----------



## Renee (Oct 14, 2014)

number 63 for me


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2014)

Not yet!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 14, 2014)

2


----------



## Brody (Oct 14, 2014)

42 for me for today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 14, 2014)

36


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2014)

Not yet!


----------



## SHANA (Oct 14, 2014)

# 43 for Tuesday


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 14, 2014)

How about 17?


----------



## misty'smom (Oct 15, 2014)

Ahhhh, 58 please!


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2014)

*Reinmaker Miniatures*, you got one!!! Email me your info!!!

There's still one more!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 15, 2014)

My guess for Wednesday=95

Another Halloween poem I learned from my foster mom.

Spider, spider on the wall.

Spider, spider don't you fall.

Don't you know that it's fresh plastered?

Get off the wall you dirty.......spider!


----------



## amysue (Oct 15, 2014)

How about #30?


----------



## madmax (Oct 15, 2014)

39


----------



## atotton (Oct 15, 2014)

94


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

87


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 15, 2014)

How about 94 for Weds?


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 15, 2014)

For Wednesday... 66


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 15, 2014)

For Wed. 98 please

For Wed. 98 please


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2014)

11


----------



## Barnmother (Oct 15, 2014)

22 Please


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 15, 2014)

54 sounds good this morning.


----------



## Renee (Oct 15, 2014)

NUMBER 81 FOR ME


----------



## Dein (Oct 15, 2014)

65


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2014)

That was fast you guys! *RENEE* you found the other one!!

Thank you all for playing!!!

Be sure and enter our Halloween costume contest, the Card exchange and Secret Santa!

NO ONE DOES FUN LIKE LB!!!!!!!





Forgot LOL. Renee email me your info please! [email protected]


----------



## Renee (Oct 15, 2014)

Whoop...whoop....thanks!


----------



## Cegoad9203 (Oct 15, 2014)

72


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 16, 2014)

OK!! How cool is that! I chose my anniversary date (Oct 17) I always knew that was a lucky day for me  It will be 27 years this Friday. Not counting the 11 years we lived together before we got married. Wow, how time flies!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 18, 2014)

i will guess 17 for sunday oct 19.


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2014)

*The game ended a few days ago. Sorry you didn't get in on time to play. *

*Join in on our Christmas card exchange and our Secret Santa! Read about them above.*

*And be sure and check here in Dec for the Dec game!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Renee (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!!!! Got my prize for the October game. Lots of goodies...flashlight keychain, calculator, big magnet clip, pen and more! Thanks again!

Renee


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 31, 2014)

you are very welcome!! Thank you for participating ♥


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 1, 2014)

I got mine too! A pair of really neat candle holders with horse shoes to mount them on the wall if I want or they can sit on my side table in the dining room. I love them! Thanks Reo and ML




you rock!


----------



## REO (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome!! Thank you Debby for your prizes and for letting us have all this fun here on LB!


----------

